

Switching from DISQUS to Facebook comments has improved discussions at Politico - gjkood

Has anyone noticed how the level of discussion on political sites such as Politico has suddenly improved when they moved from DISQUS to Facebook.<p>The troll count seems to have drastically reduced once real names are associated with comments.<p>It&#x27;s great to finally read comments without feeling embarrassed to be part of the human race.
======
teaneedz
On Ello, comments lead to respectful discussions without a real name policy.
On HN, I don't often see many issues without a real name policy either. I
suppose it depends on the community, policies and maybe actual content, but
the point is, that imposing a system in support of real name policies will
also sideline those concerned with privacy while also contributing to the
bubble effect.

